# Jessica Simpson to appear in X3



## Templetroll (Jul 18, 2004)

According to brit newspaper Star



> Meanwhile, melon-chested helium-head Jessica Simpson proves again she's no Britney Lite by clip-clopping in her Manolos into a part in X-Men 3.
> 
> Having snagged Daisy Duke's sainted hotpants for the forthcoming Dukes Of Hazzard big screen smash-up, simpering Simpo will next play a roller-skating disco mutant who glows in the dark, according to London's Metro rag.
> 
> Talk about being typecast.




They have no clue how scary that is.....


----------



## Loghar (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow. If this is true, I now have 2 more movies on the list of What Not to See.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jul 18, 2004)

Sounds like Dazzler to me, a role for which she is probably well suited.

Although I can't imagine why they put Dazzler in X3.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 18, 2004)

Ya, that has to be Dazzler.  I don't see why you'd avoid a movie just because she's in it though.  It will be a bit part more then likely like Colossus got in X2.


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 18, 2004)

It's gotta be Dazzler, it's a near-perfect fit IMO.  Super-star song bird with tons of fans... she plays the part already IRL.  I hope she only has 3 lines in the whole movie and doesn't consume the whole thing - that's Phoenix's job.


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2004)

_Can wait for the press tour..._



			
				Jessica Simpson said:
			
		

> Nick?  If there already was a Triple X movie, won't this confuse people...?...And how will my younger fans get in with that high a rating...?...And is Wolverine part Wolf and part Tangerine...?...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 18, 2004)

Last I heard, she was just fishing for a cameo, basically, as Dazzler.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 18, 2004)

Makes sense. It's not like she's vying for the role of Emma Frost.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 18, 2004)

I see no problem whatsoever with Jessica Simpson portraying Dazzler.


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 18, 2004)

it fits if it happens.
but last i heard this was just a rumor
and supposedly, the internet says that marvel movie guy Avi Arad HATES dazzler and said shed never been in an Xmovie.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 18, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I see no problem whatsoever with Jessica Simpson portraying Dazzler.



 But she has mainstream popularity!  And, as geeks, we're required by law to hate _anything_ mainstream.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm sure there are other actress's that could fill Dazzler's costume. None are coming to mind and its giving me a headache.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jul 18, 2004)

This is from the superherohype site. 
 Jessica NOT Cast in X 3


----------



## The NightWalker (Jul 18, 2004)

I sure hope they do not cast Jessica simpson.. in fact I hope they do not cast anyone for that role! I have always thought Dazzler was such a stuipd character. 

Reading about Dazzler got more frustrating then trying then trying to deicpher Rogue's accent when she first joined the team. 
"Ah can't fight her cause Ah dont know how.. sugar!".... Just awful! 
At least Gambit's accent had style.

Same thing with longshot.. They are both lame. And Mojo is a lame villian!


----------



## Ferret (Jul 18, 2004)

Take me as the socialite and withit person that I am when I say Jessica Simpson?

Isn't she the american (king) edward dethroned himslef and married?


----------



## s/LaSH (Jul 19, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Take me as the socialite and withit person that I am when I say Jessica Simpson?
> 
> Isn't she the american (king) edward dethroned himslef and married?




Nope. She's a contemporary pop star, blonde, somewhat ravishing to my untrained eye (_untrained eye? What'chu talkin' about, fool?_ -My brain), currently featuring on a documentary series (one I will not call 'reality TV', as it doesn't have any ridiculously unrealistic stunts or situations) dealing with her married life. And this documentary certainly seems to make her out as less than intelligent, although I've never seen it.

Of course, I've also heard rumours that she has an IQ of 160. And much of the intellectual criticism I've heard seems to revolve around strangely-named consumer products I've never heard of. I mean, "Chicken of the Sea". What is that? They sell "Tuna" or "Fish" in my country.

On the other hand, I doubt the necessity of Dazzler - she always struck me as an unnecessarily 'cool' character, and then 'cool' changed. (Admittedly I was perhaps 5 at the time, and didn't know about her for another 15 years or so. Perhaps my historical view is biased.)


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jul 19, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Take me as the socialite and withit person that I am when I say Jessica Simpson?
> 
> Isn't she the american (king) edward dethroned himslef and married?



clever != funny


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 19, 2004)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> Of course, I've also heard rumours that she has an IQ of 160. And much of the intellectual criticism I've heard seems to revolve around strangely-named consumer products I've never heard of. I mean, "Chicken of the Sea". What is that? They sell "Tuna" or "Fish" in my country.



  She's portrayed as dumb.  She may be, she may be just ignorant from being sheltered, she may be both.  Also since it is a show chances are they find her dumbest moments to air.  Not saying she's smart, just that chances are her ignorance/stupidity is a bit exagerated through the magic that is editing.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 19, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> and supposedly, the internet says that marvel movie guy Avi Arad HATES dazzler and said shed never been in an Xmovie.



Well, I've hated Arad being the Marvel's head honcho. I missed Stan Lee.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 19, 2004)

Shard O'Glase said:
			
		

> She's portrayed as dumb.  She may be, she may be just ignorant from being sheltered, she may be both.  Also since it is a show chances are they find her dumbest moments to air.  Not saying she's smart, just that chances are her ignorance/stupidity is a bit exagerated through the magic that is editing.



 While channel surfing one night, I happened to see a segment on Entertainment Tonight (or maybe it was Extra) where Jessica Simpson said that she regrets agreeing to let cameras into her house for the show _the Newlyweds_ because she knows that if she says anything that could be interpreted as clueless or stupid, the producers of the show are going to edit it to look that way.

So, while Jessica Simpson has been typecast as a stereotypical "dumb blond", I'm willing to bet that she isn't really as dumb as she's been made out to be.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 19, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I've hated Arad being the Marvel's head honcho. I missed Stan Lee.




You may hate him, but Stan Lee said in his autobiography that Avi Arad does his job (promoting Marvel properties to film and TV) better than he ever could. 

His reasons? Time is one- hollywood is an insider's town and Stan was not willing to putz around for YEARS building contacts and networking in order to get great movies made and find out who the great filmmakers were.

Also, Avi came over from a toy company which bought Marvel during its "dark days" when it seemed it was being bought or trying to be bought all the time- his specialty always was and always has been marketing and merchandising. 

I love Stan and miss him dearly, but if he returned to Marvel I would prefer it be as a writer or creative consultant. 

Chuck

Edit: Also I'm not sure I'd call Avi Marvel's "head honcho". He seems to run Marvel Enterprises (the movie and TV division) with a great of autonomy, but Qusada is the Editor in Chief and Bill Jemas is the President.

So there's at least three people to hate


----------



## stevelabny (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah im almost positive arad is only in charge of the movies and tv deals.

with the sucess of spidey and xmen and the some people like em some people dont of dd, punisher, blade and hulk

the upcoming man-thing, elektra, ff, and sequels.

and the straight to DVD features that they have coming

I'd say the man is doing a great job.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 19, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> While channel surfing one night, I happened to see a segment on Entertainment Tonight (or maybe it was Extra) where Jessica Simpson said that she regrets agreeing to let cameras into her house for the show _the Newlyweds_ because she knows that if she says anything that could be interpreted as clueless or stupid, the producers of the show are going to edit it to look that way.
> 
> So, while Jessica Simpson has been typecast as a stereotypical "dumb blond", I'm willing to bet that she isn't really as dumb as she's been made out to be.



I have to agree, I think she plays it up and I am willing to think some of it was lack of maturity BUT every now and then...    She does so remind me of early Farah Faucet.


----------



## Vigilance (Jul 19, 2004)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> yeah im almost positive arad is only in charge of the movies and tv deals.
> 
> with the sucess of spidey and xmen and the some people like em some people dont of dd, punisher, blade and hulk
> 
> ...




His impact on Marvel's bottom line has, of late, been nothing short of astonishing, prompting Quesada to joke that the comics are just the "pre-development" area for Marvel's movie scripts (or something to that effect). 

Granted Quesada and Jemas have returned the comics division to the black for the first time in over a decade as well, so I'd say Marvel has three good management people running the show.

And that is definitely not something we have been able to say since Stan Lee left the building.

Chuck


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Jul 19, 2004)

Not only that, but Avi truely loves Marvel. And he loves his job. I trust that whatever he does, is done with the best intentions.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 19, 2004)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Also I'm not sure I'd call Avi Marvel's "head honcho". He seems to run Marvel Enterprises (the movie and TV division) with a great of autonomy, but Qusada is the Editor in Chief and Bill Jemas is the President.
> 
> So there's at least three people to hate




Bill Jemas is no longer president. He's still with Marvel, but in some other capacity. Former Fleer/Skybox product director Dan Buckley has taken his place under the position of Publisher. Here's a link:
http://newsarama.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6092


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 19, 2004)

Xmen is one of my favorite movies, if they put Simpson in, it will be an injustice the the mutant gene......Though the movie may not be so bad if she happens to die somewhere in it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Xmen is one of my favorite movies, if they put Simpson in, it will be an injustice the the mutant gene......



Looks to be just a rumor but I think its nearly that bad but it pretty much depends upon what mutant she is playing...  While I would have a fit of she played Emma Frost, Jubilee, or most of the mutants in the marvel universe I see no issue with her playing dazzler...  She's perfect for the role, and I'm glad I'm not alone in this, I've see allot of very opinionated people agree with it...  



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Though the movie may not be so bad if she happens to die somewhere in it.



 Well I never did like dazzler...


----------



## myrdden (Jul 19, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I see no problem whatsoever with Jessica Simpson portraying Dazzler.




Me neither.


----------



## The NightWalker (Jul 19, 2004)

myrdden said:
			
		

> Me neither.





Are you kidding me?
Dazzler will kill the xmen for me. I cannot stand that character.. It's just one of those things in the comic world that should never have been.
I say we have a pyro vs Iceman match fianally!
The fan-boy in me also asks that we see Gambit. But I can wait on that.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

The NightWalker said:
			
		

> The fan-boy in me also asks that we see Gambit. But I can wait on that.




Hehe.  I love Gambit.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 20, 2004)

The NightWalker said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?
> Dazzler will kill the xmen for me.



Boy, I'd like to see that!  

A very dark sense of humor at your expense.

_X2_ pretty much killed me when they switched actress for the role of Kitty Pryde.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 20, 2004)

Going to have to put my two cents in here Nightwalker, sorry, lol

I liked dazzler and longshot both, although I did prefer both of them when they teamed up with lila and went their own way. Still think dazzler had one of the best xm cards ever of her in that blue suit with the short hair.

I don't really care for Gambit, the more I read him and see him the more I think he was just fan service and nothing more. He had promise but for so long they just completely ignored it and played up on his don juan/anti-wolvie aspect. I would rather see them bring dazzler, or heck, even sunfire into the movie than gambit.

I know I know, I just committed blasphemy, sorry.

ps. I think JS could do a decent dazzler and make it look believable.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 20, 2004)

As long as we're throwing in our 2 cents, the X-Man I want to see most up there is Colossus.  His cameo in X2 was fantastic, so let's upgrade him to a full member!  And I'd like to see a cameo of the Angel.  Those two X-Men translate really well to the big screen (as long as it's done right).

As for Dazzler, I like her well enough, and Jessica Simpson is a great choice to play her.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> As for Dazzler, I like her well enough, and Jessica Simpson is a great choice to play her.




Why?  Does Dazzler not know what tuna is either?


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2004)

God help me, I'm about to defend Jessica Simpson. 

If there were a Dazzler role cast, she would be a natural for it. I wouldn't have a problem with seeing her in the role.

Secondly, Simpson is not as ignorant as she's played up to be; pop culture wants to see pretty young blondes, and that's what they're given. (She's not very attractive to me, but to many perople she is). She's smart enough, on the other hand, to parley that resource into serious bucks and prestige. She makes money on her singing, but likely she makes MORE money on her endorsements.

Finally, everybody who is in their early 20's is young and naive, moreso if they have been living at home prior to being out in the world. She and her husband were married young, and newlyweds are going to have some funky conversations. Take their show, and put two average people their age into the same roles, and I'd bet you'd have pretty similar situations. The only difference is that they are pretty to look at. 

Then, there's the novelty of the whole Jessica Simpson thing - she's a celebrity who's sleeping with the person she's married to. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 20, 2004)

Personally, I'd rather see Michelle Pfeiffer (sang on _Grease 2_ and _The Fabulous Baker Boys_), but she would be too old for the role.

Hillary Duff is too young.

Lindsey Lohan have yet to show she got a set of pipes.

Britney Spears? So 1990's.

Christina Aguilera? Despite she's out of her "skank stripper" phase, it still follow her.

Leanne Rimes? Doesn't fit the lounge singer role, and Dazzler isn't into country music.


----------



## myrdden (Jul 20, 2004)

The NightWalker said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?
> Dazzler will kill the xmen for me. I cannot stand that character.. It's just one of those things in the comic world that should never have been.
> I say we have a pyro vs Iceman match fianally!
> The fan-boy in me also asks that we see Gambit. But I can wait on that.




Eh...personal preferences to characters.  I liked the Dazzler/Longshot storyline that precedded the "Fall of the Mutants" back in the 90s.  I think Simpson could pull off such a role if it was a secondary character.  I had no idea who Hugh Jackman was before X-Men 1 and now I am hard pressed to think of who could do the role better. 

Gambit on the other hand...meh.  I have no love for the character so I could care less if he made it in or not.  I suspect somewhere down the line though he will pop up.  Now Colossus...there's a character we need to see more of.

I will agree with the Pyro/Iceman conflict - there some nice symbolism there and they have already established a little bit of history for them.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd rather see Michelle Pfeiffer (sang on _Grease 2_ and _The Fabulous Baker Boys_), but she would be too old for the role.
> 
> Hillary Duff is too young.
> 
> ...




How 'bout Anne Hathaway?  She's proved that she has a more than decent voice.

And just how young is 'too young' for this role?  When I first saw Xmen, I thought that Rogue was too young, but look how well that turned out.  They are making a ton of the characters into younger roles.  Not that I want Hilary Duff for the role. (Please shoot me now if she is even considered for the part)
But I don't think that her age is that big of a problem.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> And just how young is 'too young' for this role?



Technically, anyone who hasn't gone through puberty yet...

But probaly anyone 16 or younger...  Proably 18 or younger judging by the ages of the rest of the actiors.


			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> They are making a ton of the characters into younger roles.  Not that I want Hilary Duff for the role. (Please shoot me now if she is even considered for the part)



Any new unestablished mutant on the run should be played by a younger actor/actress Hilary Duff wouldn't be to horrible either. 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> But I don't think that her age is that big of a problem.



Shouldn't be.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Technically, anyone who hasn't gone through puberty yet...




Ooohhhh......So, then why is Jessica Simpson being considered?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Ooohhhh......So, then why is Jessica Simpson being considered?



Well considering she sales that infomercial zit cream… I think it’s safe to assume that she has…  

Have you?   (inside joke...)


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well considering she sales that infomercial zit cream… I think it’s safe to assume that she has…
> 
> Have you?   (inside joke...)




Let me get this straight.....I'm at work, but I haven't gone through puberty..... Rrriiiiggghhhtt.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight.....I'm at work, but I haven't gone through puberty..... Rrriiiiggghhhtt.....



 :shrugs: could be your being all mysterious for some reason...


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> :shrugs: could be your being all mysterious for some reason...




I'm not mysterious, my not so evil twin is!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I'm not mysterious, my not so evil twin is!



Yeah right... I do not believe that one.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah right... I do not believe that one.




That's what she said!


----------



## The NightWalker (Jul 21, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Going to have to put my two cents in here Nightwalker, sorry, lol
> 
> I don't really care for Gambit, the more I read him and see him the more I think he was just fan service and nothing more. He had promise but for so long they just completely ignored it and played up on his don juan/anti-wolvie aspect. I would rather see them bring dazzler, or heck, even sunfire into the movie than gambit.




Dont ask forgivenes. I gave what the thread has deemed "Two cents" and you gave yours. There's nothing wrong with having a different voice in a disscusion. Being different is the spice of life. Now If you had started throwing insults then it would be different, but you did not...  Besides were all Marvel fans, so it's all good. 

I think Gambit has gotten a bad rep b/c of that. I started reading him way back in the day and fell in love with his Cajun roots and thief-like aproach to everything. The thing that really sold him to me however was his role in the famous morlock massacre that clipped old warren's wings.

Sure he is played against Logan and for Rogue way too much but thats the writers fault.

The biggest flaw I find with gambit in the flicks is that.. He is one of those characters that has to be cast just right. He has so much charisma, most actors would probably not be able to fulfil it right.. Not to mention his obvious cajun accent.
I just don't want some run of the mill actor playing him.. He has to show style, Mon Ami...


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 21, 2004)

The NightWalker said:
			
		

> Dont ask forgivenes. I gave what the thread has deemed "Two cents" and you gave yours. There's nothing wrong with having a different voice in a disscusion. Being different is the spice of life. Now If you had started throwing insults then it would be different, but you did not...  Besides were all Marvel fans, so it's all good.
> 
> I think Gambit has gotten a bad rep b/c of that. I started reading him way back in the day and fell in love with his Cajun roots and thief-like aproach to everything. The thing that really sold him to me however was his role in the famous morlock massacre that clipped old warren's wings.
> 
> ...





See the Mutant Massacre thing is what really killed gambit for me. Here is a character that wasn't even concieved of when the original MM was done, and don't believe the little bits of hype to the contrary. Here they have a successful character so they plop him down into one of the most famous periods of mutant history and give him a staring role there too? That's why I started seeing him as nothing but fan service. The original Gambit as seen with storm when she was turned back into a kid by nany was cool. I liked him, but then they started making him have relationships with every female in the group, then plopped him down into MM and then did something where sinister supposedly was 'holding his powers back'?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't have a problem defending Jessica Simpson.  From what I've heard about her in real life, she's a pretty nice, down-to-earth person.  She has a good singing voice, and she's undeniably attractive (unless you're one of those guys who dosen't consider any woman attractive unless she's put on a Starfleet uniform or a chainmail bikini at some point in her career).  I think that a lot of the dislike for her is simply typical geek hatred for anybody or anything with mainstream popularity.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 21, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem defending Jessica Simpson.  From what I've heard about her in real life, she's a pretty nice, down-to-earth person.  She has a good singing voice, and she's undeniably attractive (unless you're one of those guys who dosen't consider any woman attractive unless she's put on a Starfleet uniform or a chainmail bikini at some point in her career).  I think that a lot of the dislike for her is simply typical geek hatred for anybody or anything with mainstream popularity.




Whereas I think she is probably more intelligent than the media wants us to believe, I still don't find her attractive and it has nothing to do with starfleet or chainmail. I just personally prefer darkhaired, more meat on the bone, more "real" women who don't look like they stepped out of a box. Don't get me wrong, nothing against her or that type of woman, just not my style. For example, right now I think Alicia Witt is one fo the prettiest women in hollywood.


----------



## Laman Stahros (Jul 21, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> _X2_ pretty much killed me when they switched actress for the role of Kitty Pryde.



Like she had a part in the first movie? Kitty was on screen for all of - what? - 30 seconds (and that is being generous)?


----------



## Laman Stahros (Jul 21, 2004)

Internet Movie Database (www.imdb.com) has the following cast for X3:

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=left colSpan=3>*Cast* (in alphabetical order) <SMALL></SMALL></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Shawn Ashmore</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Bobby Drake/Iceman</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Daniel Cudmore</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Colossus</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Alan Cumming</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Kurt Wagner/Nightcrawler</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Hugh Jackman</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Logan/Wolverine</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>James Marsden</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Scott Summers/Cyclops</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Patrick Stewart</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>.... </TD><TD vAlign=top>Charles Xavier/Prof. X</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Jessica Simpson as Dazzler - I could definetly see it, but, please, no thanks.


----------



## The NightWalker (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought Logan was getting his own flick?
I sure hope X3 does not focus on him again.. 
That gets old quick. Mr. claws is used to death sometimes.
Cool character don't get me wrong, but he is not that cool or powerful.. Not when you look at Summers or the Weather Witch's powers.

And Am I the only one who is not looking forward to the Phoenix saga? I dont mean to be a hater here, but I never was a fan of that age.


----------



## Henry (Jul 21, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> ...she's undeniably attractive (unless you're one of those guys who dosen't consider any woman attractive unless she's put on a Starfleet uniform or a chainmail bikini at some point in her career).




The reason I don't find her attractive is her face. There's something... wrong about it, like it breaks the Golden Mean in some subtle way or something.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 21, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> The reason I don't find her attractive is her face. There's something... wrong about it, like it breaks the Golden Mean in some subtle way or something.




Now that you mention it...I see it Henry...wierd


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 21, 2004)

If Gambit's in the movie, I think Johnny Depp would be a good choice of actor.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 21, 2004)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> If Gambit's in the movie, I think Johnny Depp would be a good choice of actor.




I was thinking that too, too bad he's too high profile


----------



## Berandor (Jul 21, 2004)

They got Halle Berry, IanMcKellen, why not Depp?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 21, 2004)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> If Gambit's in the movie, I think Johnny Depp would be a good choice of actor.




*drool drool drool drool drool*  

Actually, I think he would be good for the role.  Gambit needs an actor that has an incredible amount of charm and charisma.  That kind of devil-may-care suave that gets most women all hot and bothered.....I knew there was a reason I've always liked Gambit.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> They got Halle Berry, IanMcKellen, why not Depp?



 Perhaps, but neither was high profile when they were originally cast.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> They got Halle Berry, IanMcKellen, why not Depp?




well, a few notes. Ian wasn't nearly as high profile when they got him in X1, not in america. Some people knew him, and they loved him, but he was not a Depp. Halle Berry was the same way, Xmen came along *before* Monsters Ball, which is what really made her high profile (not that I think she deserves to be high profile even now, but that's just opinion). As for Patrick Stewart, his career has always been pretty low key. His only real success before this, on his own terms, was star trek. XMen really did not have any high profile actors in it. While I think Depp would be interested if they gave him the script, and if he liked it he would find a way to do it, I think Marvel studios would be a bit hesitant to chance such a high profile actor. Look at Punisher, Hulk, and Spiderman (DD being an exception and look how many people are unhappy with that), marvel has kept with fairly low-profile actors for their movies and been a pretty good success story because ot it. We may say we'd love to see certain comic characters portrayed as big stars but a lot of times it doesn't pan out because they aren't exactly what we want, and we can forgive some new person much easier than an established actor. That's just my opinion though. I personally think Gambit would be a great role for Depp and I think Perlman could pull off a collosus (after what he did with hellboy we see he can pull off the huge hulking kinda of teddy bear at heart).


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Not that I wouldn't love to have Depp as Gambit, (see previous post) but would having as infamous an actor as Depp take some of the spotlight away from the other actors?  I'm not saying they do, or do not deserve it, just that it may pose as a problem from the filmakers' point of view.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I'm not saying they do, or do not deserve it, just that it may pose as a problem from the filmakers' point of view.




I’m sure it labels me as naive when it comes to filmmaking but I don't believe that it should be an issue.  They should simply find the best actor for the part and not worry about how the other actors feel off screen about it.  (If they can’t handle it on camera well their not good enough actors in the first place.)


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m sure it labels me as naive when it comes to filmmaking but I don't believe that it should be an issue.  They should simply find the best actor for the part and not worry about how the other actors feel off screen about it.  (If they can’t handle it on camera well their not good enough actors in the first place.)




I may be wrong, but I don't think that is what she meant. I took what she asked as a question of having someone like depp play a minor role (as gambit will always be in an xmen movie, like it or not) steal the spotlight from the major characters. Depp does have a tendency to steal the stage and that *is* an issue for filmmakers. They have to be careful who they cast in secondary roles. The thing with perlman, for instance, is that he is used to playing second chair and can tone down his acting to support it. Depp has played secondary roles but he has almost always stolen the show (thanks to his charisma and magnitism).


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m sure it labels me as naive when it comes to filmmaking but I don't believe that it should be an issue.  They should simply find the best actor for the part and not worry about how the other actors feel off screen about it.  (If they can’t handle it on camera well their not good enough actors in the first place.)




Yeah, except that actors can be real ass-holes.  Wasn't the original Tank from the Matrix fired because he was such a pain to work with?  Given the right motivation, like say, having to share the lime light, I'd venture to guess that any other actor could become just as big a problem.   :\


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Yeah, except that actors can be real ass-holes.  Wasn't the original Tank from the Matrix fired because he was such a pain to work with?  Given the right motivation, like say, having to share the lime light, I'd venture to guess that any other actor could become just as big a problem.   :\




lol, ok, I guess shatter had it right, my apologies. Although I do see my take on it as also something to think about.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I don't think that is what she meant. I took what she asked as a question of having someone like depp play a minor role (as gambit will always be in an xmen movie, like it or not) steal the spotlight from the major characters. Depp does have a tendency to steal the stage and that *is* an issue for filmmakers. They have to be careful who they cast in secondary roles. The thing with perlman, for instance, is that he is used to playing second chair and can tone down his acting to support it. Depp has played secondary roles but he has almost always stolen the show (thanks to his charisma and magnitism).




Exactly, he may not even do it on purpose, but just the fact that JOHNNY DEPP is on the screen may take away from the scene in general.  However, his incredible charisma and charm is also part of what would make him so good for the role. Now, if they were to do a movie just about Gambit, then he wouldn't even need to try to tone down his attitude.......*sigh* Now THAT'S a movie worth seeing.....


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Exactly, he may not even do it on purpose, but just the fact that JOHNNY DEPP is on the screen may take away from the scene in general.  However, his incredible charisma and charm is also part of what would make him so good for the role. Now, if they were to do a movie just about Gambit, then he wouldn't even need to try to tone down his attitude.......*sigh* Now THAT'S a movie worth seeing.....




Has anyone else realized that in a few months we will have enough marvel movies to do a fantastic four movie witht he alternate team from the 90s? We have the hulk now, we have wolverine, we have spiderman and soon we will have ghost rider. I know a lot of people didn't like the team but I think that would be a kicka movie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Yeah, except that actors can be real ass-holes.




It's just human nature...  If you don't want it to happen use machines. 

KM, don't stress it I think I liked your "argument" better.   (Besides I think I’m still indebted to you.  )

I'm not sure I get the whole...  Well he might be a bit part actor we can’t have someone who's very charismatic stealing the scene/show while he's playing the charismatic gambit...


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> lol, ok, I guess shatter had it right, my apologies. Although I do see my take on it as also something to think about.




Actually, I was trying to say both what you and Bro. Shatterstone said.  Neither of you were wrong, I meant it both ways.  It 'sall good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> We have the hulk now, we have wolverine, we have spiderman and soon we will have ghost rider. I know a lot of people didn't like the team but I think that would be a kicka movie.




Now there’s a scary idea...  If they can get Ang Lee to direct it they can sink it already!


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now there’s a scary idea...  If they can get Ang Lee to direct it they can sink it already!




lol, the thing is I actually like Ang Lee, not sure what happened with that movie. I know personally I think they should have not done an origin story except in a flashback so they could have done without trying to update it and make it look cheesy. I would have loved to seen a grey hulk story, maybe during the time when he was a bouncer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> lol, the thing is I actually like Ang Lee, not sure what happened with that movie.




I seem to like him too not sure if I've seen any other movies by him... (Nope haven’t seen Crouching Tiger)

but I pretty much lay the blame squarely on him...  He said so himself that he wasn't a hulk fan, had never read the comic and such, and his hulk was going to be about the monster that lurked deep within us all.  :\


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's just human nature...  If you don't want it to happen use machines.
> 
> I'm not sure I get the whole...  Well he might be a bit part actor we can’t have someone who's very charismatic stealing the scene/show while he's playing the charismatic gambit...




Well.....When put that way it does seem a bit confusing.  I guess what I'm saying is that Gambit should be charming and debonair, but not attention stealing.  Focus should still be on the plot, and not the incredibly sexy mutant leaning against the wall.  

And if we used robots then they would eventually grow to be problems as well, so we would be forced to block out the sun, which everyone knows is their power souce.  But then they would find a way to harness the human race as their new energy and.......What were we talking about again?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Well.....When put that way it does seem a bit confusing.




Thanks, I honestly try. 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm saying is that Gambit should be charming and debonair, but not attention stealing.  Focus should still be on the plot, and not the incredibly sexy mutant leaning against the wall.




I WANT MY EYE ROLLING SMILE BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks, I honestly try.
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT MY EYE ROLLING SMILE BACK!!!!!!




Man, come on, I even have to admit that Depp is Teh SEXY!!!

note, only a part of that was sarcasm, to hide the truth in that statement that I am not sure I really want to admit to myself, or so my gf used to say, lol!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Man, come on, I even have to admit that Depp is Teh SEXY!!!




Oh Yeah!!  The wife better look out if Johnny gives me the "look" I'll run off!  I simply would!  

I STILL WANT MY EYE ROLLING SMILE BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Man, come on, I even have to admit that Depp is Teh SEXY!!!




BACK OFF!!!!!!!!!  DEPP IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 22, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> BACK OFF!!!!!!!!!  DEPP IS MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That's fine, would rather watch him with a woman anyway, not too into the whole touch thing, but d**n I would like to watch him. Just send me pictures of you two and we'll call it even, deal?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> That's fine, would rather watch him with a woman anyway, not too into the whole touch thing, but d**n I would like to watch him. Just send me pictures of you two and we'll call it even, deal?




Kinky.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 22, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> The original Gambit as seen with storm when she was turned back into a kid by nany was cool.



I sort of have a suspicion that Gambit was originally conceived of as Longshot after going through the Siege Perilous, but that they soon abandoned that idea. There are numerous similarities, after all - they both throw stuff (cards vs. daggers), they both get glowy eyes every now and then, they're very agile, and the names are rather similar.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> Like she had a part in the first movie? Kitty was on screen for all of - what? - 30 seconds (and that is being generous)?



Yeah, but she was good to look at. Then all of a sudden, we got this blonde homely girl phasing into her bed and dropping one floor below. * shudders *


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 28, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> The reason I don't find her attractive is her face. There's something... wrong about it, like it breaks the Golden Mean in some subtle way or something.



Her face is alright. She's no Michelle Pfeiffer, but better her than Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera.

And one more plus: cleavage.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 28, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she was good to look at. Then all of a sudden, we got this blonde homely girl phasing into her bed and dropping one floor below. * shudders *




Was that supposed to be kitty? I got the idea it was Illyana, she had the ability to teleport and some of the old artwork made it look more like phasing through one thing and popping out the other. The look fit Illyana so well too. (btw, am i spellingher name right, I can't remember, Petre's sister)


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 29, 2004)

No Gambit!!!  NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, NO!!!!!

P.S.  I can't see how having a pop singer play a pop singer mutant is a bad thing.  She shouldn't have to act much.  Especially if it's a supporting role.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't have all that much time to go into it now, since I have to get ready for my second job of the day (bleh).  However, putting Gambit in the movies would be a huge mistake.

First, there's really no point to his character in the movies.  Wolverine took over the sort of roguish aspect that Gambit held in the comics.  Iceman took over the relationship aspect.  Also, his comraderie with Rogue as a fellow loner is gone as well, since Rogue _can_ touch other mutants via movie canon.  The only role that's left for him to play is as a face man... which isn't bad, to be sure.  The X-Men as of X2 lack one severely.

However, secondly is the fact that Gambit is supposed to be dominating in any scene he's in.  Welcome to the world of high Charisma.  That won't translate well to screen at all, IMO.  Hell, I wasn't fond of it in the comics either, but that's just me.  In the movies I feel that unless he's the focus of the movie (bad idea, given above) he's simply detract from the movie in whatever scenes he's in.

There's a bit more, but I do have to get ready, bus to catch in fifteen.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 29, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, his comraderie with Rogue as a fellow loner is gone as well, since Rogue _can_ touch other mutants via movie canon.



Say what? I was pretty sure she automatically drained them via touch, no matter what. It's a bit slower than in the comics - it's not a one-touch knockout, but she can't stop it.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 29, 2004)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Say what? I was pretty sure she automatically drained them via touch, no matter what. It's a bit slower than in the comics - it's not a one-touch knockout, but she can't stop it.




Maybe he's thinking bout the scene with Bobby? Maybe he didn't get the idea that she *still* wasn't touching skin to skin, Bobby coated his lips with ice and kissed her, interesting get around although have to be careful with that tongue.

"Miss Rogue, what's wrong?"

"Mhfff, mgss, mhnnn"

"You got your tongue stuck to bobby because you tried to french him?"

"Mhhnn, Mnnnnnmmmm, Mhfff"

"Yes mam, I am sure it was fun at the time, but now look at you!"


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 30, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Maybe he's thinking bout the scene with Bobby? Maybe he didn't get the idea that she *still* wasn't touching skin to skin, Bobby coated his lips with ice and kissed her, interesting get around although have to be careful with that tongue.



Actually, I never caught that at all.  Especially since she exhales the cold air, it comes of _very_ much as her kissing him quick and draining his powers in a minor way.  But that was the scene I was thinking of, and I'll have to watch it again now to catch that.  Interesting.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 30, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Was that supposed to be kitty? I got the idea it was Illyana, she had the ability to teleport and some of the old artwork made it look more like phasing through one thing and popping out the other. The look fit Illyana so well too. (btw, am i spellingher name right, I can't remember, Petre's sister)



I don't know. Personally, she's much lesser known than her brother Piotr, aka Cyclops (assuming that the person we've seen in _X2_ is playing a Russian exchange student). So I don't automatically assume it is her. Kitty Pryde is my first thought.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 30, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I don't know. Personally, she's much lesser known than her brother Piotr, aka Cyclops (assuming that the person we've seen in _X2_ is playing a Russian exchange student). So I don't automatically assume it is her. Kitty Pryde is my first thought.




you mean collosus insted of cyclops? lol. Also, some would argue that kitty is just as little known as majick, specially since majick is one of the major players in what is still one of the best known x-crossovers, Inferno.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 30, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Also, some would argue that kitty is just as little known as majick, specially since majick is one of the major players in what is still one of the best known x-crossovers, Inferno.




Nah. Kitty's been around much longer, and has actually made it into various animated versions of the X-Men. I don't think we've ever seen Illyana outside the comics.

And it was definitely Kitty in X2. It's right there on the IMDB:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0290334/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> Nah. Kitty's been around much longer, and has actually made it into various animated versions of the X-Men.



Yup Jan 1980, Uncanny X-men number 129. 



			
				Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> And it was definitely Kitty in X2. It's right there on the IMDB:http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0290334/




Yup, and she's also in the first movie, but played by a different actress.  IMDB


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 30, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup Jan 1980, Uncanny X-men number 129.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and she's also in the first movie, but played by a different actress.  IMDB




I'm not saying it isn't so;P Only saying that i thought it was majik, just saying that is what I thought when I saw it and so wasn't upset *then* that she was a blonde. If that was supposed to be kitty, then, yeah, I'm a bit upset cause I liked the first actress better.

BTW majik is an older character than kitty. You are right that kitty's first appearance was x-men 129 in 1980 but majik first appeared in 1975 in Giant sized x-men 1. While I agree that shadowcat is much better known today, majik was pretty well known in the day as well, especially due to Inferno and new mutants.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 30, 2004)

A few points:

Dazzler is one hella stupid character to begin with, although Jessica Simpson is a good choice for the role.  If they can get her to dress up in that John Byrne early 80s outfit she was first introduced in, it'd play up as a really campy comedy moment.  I could dig that.
Gambit was always a really over-rated character to me.  He never really did anything interesting that I recall.  Frankly, the cast of the X-Men movies is already excessive, bordering on unmanageable.  We really don't need to go introducing new characters anymore.
Colossus' cameo = da bomb.  I've always loved Colossus.  I wanna see more of him.
Umm, getting upset because they changed actresses for an extremely minor character that didn't even have any dialogue (that I remember anyway)?  Dude, that's pretty hardcore.
The Phoenix Saga is one of the classic storylines of the entire superhero genre.  How can it _not_ be told with the set-up they've now done?  Plus, who _doesn't_ want to see Famke Jannsen again?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jul 30, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> A few points:
> 
> Gambit was always a really over-rated character to me.  He never really did anything interesting that I recall.  Frankly, the cast of the X-Men movies is already excessive, bordering on unmanageable.  *We really don't need to go introducing new characters anymore.*
> Colossus' cameo = da bomb.  I've always loved Colossus.  *I wanna see more of him.*




Not to be picky but didn't you just contradict yourself Josh.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorta!  

Although technically Piotr wouldn't be _introduced_ because he was already the subject of a cool effects shot in X2.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 30, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> A few points:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A wise man this one.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 30, 2004)

Gambit was only meant as a hipper-younger Wolverine. If we already have 
 Wolverine, what do we need Gambit for? If Jackman ever drops out and they 
 still want to make a new X-movie, *then* they could *maybe* add Gambit.

 But only a maybe.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 31, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> you mean collosus insted of cyclops? lol.



My bad.




			
				Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> Also, some would argue that kitty is just as little known as majick, specially since majick is one of the major players in what is still one of the best known x-crossovers, Inferno.



Maybe, but Kitty Pryde have been known in other _X-Men_ series, including _Excalibur._ (Transformed from Ariel to Shadowcat.) That and the fact that I used to keep up with Piotr (or _COLOSSUS,_ my second-fave after _Wolverine_) and his unrequited love for her.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 31, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but Kitty Pryde have been known in other _X-Men_ series, including _Excalibur._ (Transformed from Ariel to Shadowcat.) That and the fact that I used to keep up with Piotr (or _COLOSSUS,_ my second-fave after _Wolverine_) and his unrequited love for her.





see, if you kept up with Col then you knew bout majik, cause she was always his drive for existing, to heal her, protect her or avenge her, depending on when it was


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 31, 2004)

Last I heard about "teenaged" Illyana, she was freed from some kind of demonic entity (the source of her powers) and reverted to her much younger age.


----------



## Staffan (Jul 31, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Last I heard about "teenaged" Illyana, she was freed from some kind of demonic entity (the source of her powers) and reverted to her much younger age.



As far as I know...
1. Illyana is Piotr Rasputin's kid sister, living with his family in Russia.
2. She comes over to visit, and for some reason stays.
3. The X-men find this weird vaguely cthulhoid island fortress and investigate it. Ilyana is with them.
4. It turns out the fortress is linked to another dimension, called Limbo, ruled by a sorcerer named Belasco. The X-men are trapped by him, but escape.
5. Right after escaping, Belasco tries to kidnap Illyana, Peter grabs a hold of her through the portal in question, but loses touch for a second... and since time works differently in Limbo, she returns as a teen, with awakened mutant powers as well as being a somewhat powerful sorceress (not sure if she had defeated Belasco at this point and assumed rulership over Limbo, or if that came later).
6. It turns out that Illyana's magical powers are tied to her dark side, often called Darkchylde.
7. Years later, Inferno starts as a result of a revolt in Limbo. As part of the resolution of Inferno, Illyana regresses in age to where she should be, or maybe to infanthood. I don't think much is heard from her after that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 1, 2004)

Before we got off-topic, what's the deal with _Dazzler_? Her origin and whatnot. The first I've heard of her is her own comic book series, a gimmick aimed at potential girl audience (as well as hormonal boys). That series failed, then she showed up as part of the _X-Men_ or _X-Factor_ (basically she was part of Cyclop's team of mutants).


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Aug 1, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Before we got off-topic, what's the deal with _Dazzler_? Her origin and whatnot. The first I've heard of her is her own comic book series, a gimmick aimed at potential girl audience (as well as hormonal boys). That series failed, then she showed up as part of the _X-Men_ or _X-Factor_ (basically she was part of Cyclop's team of mutants).




She played a bit part in u xmen for awhile, I never liked her when she was the disco reject. The first time I saw here where I got *real* interested was after they all went through the siege perilous and she ended up with lila and guido and that *hot* bodyglove suit she wore for some time.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 1, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Actually, I never caught that at all. Especially since she exhales the cold air, it comes of _very_ much as her kissing him quick and draining his powers in a minor way. But that was the scene I was thinking of, and I'll have to watch it again now to catch that. Interesting.



Ice on the lips?  I didn't see it.  Just popped in the DVD and there was nothing to indicate he did anything of the sort.  Didn't even lick his lips before the first kiss.  And that kiss was very quick.  The second (longer) one gave him the black veiny drain.


----------



## GreyShadow (Aug 1, 2004)

Why would he have to lick his lips to coat them in ice?


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Aug 1, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Ice on the lips?  I didn't see it.  Just popped in the DVD and there was nothing to indicate he did anything of the sort.  Didn't even lick his lips before the first kiss.  And that kiss was very quick.  The second (longer) one gave him the black veiny drain.




He wouldn't have to lick his lips. He says something just before she kisses him. I just loaned out the dvd or I'd check. I got the idea he coated his lips in a fine film of ice, which he did in one issue of the comics and which allowed her to touch him, since she wasn't touching his skin. I took her letting out the breath of cold air to back that up (bobby himself doesn't exhale cold air, hence it would be odd that her stealing his power would change how it worked). As to the second kiss, I took that as being a little more than he expected and she overpowered his defense. It doesn't explicitely say that, but that's what an imagination is for, and the way I see it that means they didn't make yet another messup (such as having them have a relationship at all).


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 1, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Why would he have to lick his lips to coat them in ice?



 He wouldn't but at least then there would have been some indication that they were covered in mosture which could be seen as ice.  All I was saying is that there was no visual indication that there was any ice on them at all.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 1, 2004)

Kaleon Moonshae said:
			
		

> He wouldn't have to lick his lips. He says something just before she kisses him. I just loaned out the dvd or I'd check. I got the idea he coated his lips in a fine film of ice, which he did in one issue of the comics and which allowed her to touch him, since she wasn't touching his skin. I took her letting out the breath of cold air to back that up (bobby himself doesn't exhale cold air, hence it would be odd that her stealing his power would change how it worked). As to the second kiss, I took that as being a little more than he expected and she overpowered his defense. It doesn't explicitely say that, but that's what an imagination is for, and the way I see it that means they didn't make yet another messup (such as having them have a relationship at all).



 Oh, I know he wouldn't have to lick them, but as I just said it would have given some visual indication.  After looking at that scene last night, and only going off what we know from the movie and not from the comics all he says is that she can't hurt him.  I believe he was just being balsy as there was nothing there to make me think he has any special defense against her draining ability.


----------

